
A digital sundial whose holes cast a shadow with the current time [video] - pttrsmrt
http://boingboing.net/2016/02/09/a-digital-3d-printed-sundial.html
======
tempestn
Discussion from a few weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11094274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11094274)

